# Pot filler supplied with....?



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you supply your pot fillers with hot or cold water? Lately we've been doing hot, but a customer is questioning that. What do you guys think?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cold....less minerals in cold water. Get a glass of hot water from the sink and let it cool down and drink it....you'll see what I mean


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cold. Always cold. The extra time it takes to boil hot is inconsequential, plus can you even get hot water before it was full?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I was always taught that hot water is not considered potable


----------



## gforsell (Sep 28, 2012)

If you read the installation instructions on the pot filler, I'll bet it'll specify col water only. I don't think most jurisdictions will allow a hot connection (scalding possibilities).


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

leave it up to customer


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tell them they don't need a pot filler, they can walk their lazy ass across the room to the sink.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Tell them they don't need a pot filler, they can walk their lazy ass across the room to the sink.


 Or walk over to the neighbor's garden and clip some...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

cold water only , its got more flavor


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> cold water only , its got more flavor


Not if you are using r/o water..


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I was always taught that hot water is not considered potable


how can it not be potable? it's supplied to nearly every fixture in the home. there's no backflow preventer on the supply side of your water heater. 


this is unrelated to brooklyn's post but I believe another member stated it held more minerals. doesn't hot water hold less dissolved solids? wouldn't it lose minerals, not gain them?

I just hope we get some people on board with hot water. this could be a miniature version of the putty vs. caulk debate!! :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

evan said:


> how can it not be potable? it's supplied to nearly every fixture in the home. there's no backflow preventer on the supply side of your water heater.
> 
> this is unrelated to brooklyn's post but I believe another member stated it held more minerals. doesn't hot water hold less dissolved solids? wouldn't it lose minerals, not gain them?
> 
> I just hope we get some people on board with hot water. this could be a miniature version of the putty vs. caulk debate!! :thumbup:


Hey hey... I'll get back on this after the Cowboys lose..


----------



## eaglei (Sep 21, 2012)

Does it really matter , its gonna be boiled anyway . :furious:


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

evan said:


> how can it not be potable? it's supplied to nearly every fixture in the home. there's no backflow preventer on the supply side of your water heater.
> 
> this is unrelated to brooklyn's post but I believe another member stated it held more minerals. doesn't hot water hold less dissolved solids? wouldn't it lose minerals, not gain them?
> 
> I just hope we get some people on board with hot water. this could be a miniature version of the putty vs. caulk debate!! :thumbup:


I don't know much about other hw tanks but Rheem damn sure does have a one way check on the cold inlet/dip tube on their residential heaters. Just sayin...that's why it says specifically in the instructions to not apply heat to the nipples...

sent from a rotary phone


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

A "one way check" does not equal backflow protection,besides...hot and cold are tied together at every faucet in the house...to say domestic hot water is not potable is just plain wrong.Potablity and taste...are two very differant things..
If it was my house ...I'd run hot,as long as it was on a recirc line..


----------



## moonlighter (Sep 29, 2012)

evan said:


> Do you supply your pot fillers with hot or cold water? Lately we've been doing hot, but a customer is questioning that. What do you guys think?


Always cold yes it's a pot filler but what is the garentee all water from there will be boiled since the hot water to that is most Likely 140 (comm kitchen) and there is a chance of bacteria in hot water under 180 that is why they should start with cold the pot fillers I have installed all say connect to cold and the state inspector checked for this on both places he inspected both at collages just my 2 cents


----------



## gforsell (Sep 28, 2012)

This is directly from the Kohler K-7323 deck mounted pot filler instructions. Notice the las bullet point


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Every had coffee made with hot water from the tap? I would drink a strangers left overs before that!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

evan said:


> how can it not be potable? it's supplied to nearly every fixture in the home. there's no backflow preventer on the supply side of your water heater.
> 
> this is unrelated to brooklyn's post but I believe another member stated it held more minerals. doesn't hot water hold less dissolved solids? wouldn't it lose minerals, not gain them?
> 
> I just hope we get some people on board with hot water. this could be a miniature version of the putty vs. caulk debate!! :thumbup:


I don't have the answer but maybe because legeionaires disease can not happen in cold water?


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

Cold cold cold always cold:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I put a mixing valve on it, a little bit of cold and a little bit of hot

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## gforsell (Sep 28, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I put a mixing valve on it, a little bit of cold and a little bit of hot
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


No offense, but that's just dumb. More expensive, more potential problems, for what? 60 seconds less time to boil?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gforsell said:


> No offense, but that's just dumb. More expensive, more potential problems, for what? 60 seconds less time to boil?


Lol I was just joking, trying to be funny

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Cold, and why are pot fillers so damn expensive?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> Cold, and why are pot fillers so damn expensive?


Because of the demographic of their purchasers.


----------

